# Samba Anomymous Login?



## tefla (30. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche bisher vergebens meinen Samba  so zu konfigurieren, dass ich ohne die Eingabe eines Passwortes direkt in das Verzeichnis springen kann.

Samba version 2.2.3a-12.3 for Debian

Hab schon einiges probiert und angebliche HowTos gelesen, aber leider funktioniert nichts dergleichen (

Hat jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann dir mal ein Ausschnitt aus meiner smb.conf der einen Share zeigt
welchen ich mit jedem Benutzer betrachten und verändern kann. 


```
[Web]
comment           = Web
path              = /mnt/elgrenado/web
writeable         = yes
browseable        = yes
guest ok          = yes
invalid users     = root
wide links        = yes
follow symlinks   = yes
create mask       = 0777
force create mode = 0777
directory mask    = 0777
```

So dürfte es gehen. Tut es zumindest bei mir.

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## tefla (30. August 2004)

Vielen Dank,

werd es gleich mal testen, die User bei mir dürfen zwar nur Lesezugriff haben, aber das sollte nicht das Problem darstellen.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## tefla (30. August 2004)

Leider hat dies zu keinem Ergebnis geführt.
Hier mal meine komplette smb.conf

```
[global]
   workgroup = DEBIAN_FANS
   server string = %h server (Samba %v)
   invalid users = root
   security = user
   host allow = 192.168.1.0/24 127.0.0.1
   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
   max log size = 1000
   syslog = 0
   encrypt passwords =yes
   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
   dns proxy = no
   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd
   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
   passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n .
   obey pam restrictions = yes


[PDF]
comment           = PDF Dokumente
path              = /pdf/cert/
writeable         = no
browseable        = yes
guest ok          = yes
invalid users     = root
wide links        = yes
follow symlinks   = yes
create mask       = 0777
force create mode = 0777
directory mask    = 0777
```


----------



## Mbnightmare (30. August 2004)

Hast du schon mal versucht für den SMB-Benutzer keine Paßwort zu setzen.
Dann kann ohne Paßwort auf die Share´s zugreiffen.


----------



## tefla (30. August 2004)

Hab ich  probiert und es funktioniert auch, aber ich muss dann immer noch einen Benutzernamen angeben und kann nicht direkt, z.B. von einem Programm aus in den Ordnerspringen.


----------



## Mbnightmare (30. August 2004)

Mal ne Frage: Unter welchem OS möchtest du die Samba-Share´s denn nutzen?
Man kann die Share´s doch permanent mounten, dann wird nur einmal nach Benutzer und Paßwort gefragt und du kommst immer direkt in den Ordner.

Unter Win32 "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" -> "Laufwerksbuchstaben" vergeben Benutzername und Paßwort und schon läuft es.
Geht so natürlich nicht, wenn das mapping nicht permanent sein soll. Habe sonst auch noch keine Option gesehen wo der Username für ein Share direkt übergeben werden kann.


----------



## tefla (30. August 2004)

Genau da liegt ja das Problem sicher wäre das möglich, aber der Zugriff soll lediglich aus einem Programm erfolgen und nicht als Laufwerk eingebunden. In diesem Programm loggen sich Benutzer ein und nicht alle sollen den Zugriff sehen.  Ich weiss zwar das den eigentlich jeder sehen kann, aber so clever werden wohl unsere Mitarbeiter nicht eingeschätzt   

Und ich habe doch schonmal einen Zugriff anonym ohne Benutzer und Passwort gesehen,. Das muss doch gehen.


----------



## Mbnightmare (30. August 2004)

Hi Tefla!

Hat mich jetzt auch interessiert und hab noch mal ein bißchen gegoogelt. Also du mußt ersteinmal den "Zugriff auf Freigabeebene" (security = share) umstellen. In der Share-Section "guest ok = yes" und in der Global-Section mit guest account = ?USER?
den oder die User übergeben.

Hier noch der Link wo ich es gefunden habe.
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-6-22760-0.html

Also ich hoffe es klappt so.


----------



## tefla (31. August 2004)

Tausend dank Mbnightmare,

so funktionierts ) 

Notiz.: Aus Sicherheitsgründen, sollte man immer die Freigabe ohne Login auf einen lokalen IP Bereich beschränken. (Für alle mit gleichem Problem)


----------

